# Best Prepay Broadband.



## Derry (5 Feb 2013)

I am looking for advice on what is the best value pay as you go broadband we are light users in our 70's. We have Eircom broadband at the moment but with the recent budget changes we are considering dropping our Eircom landline & eircom broadband  for a pay as you go mobile phone & payg broadband.

Any help or advice in this matter greatly appreciated.

Derry.


----------



## Lightning (6 Feb 2013)

Do you have good mobile coverage where you live?


----------



## Derry (6 Feb 2013)

Yes we do infact & our landline tends to go out of order a lot due to the weather. the broadband goes as well. As I said in my previous post that due to the recent budgetary changes to the household benefits package it will be much more dearer for us to have Eircom. Thats why we thought a Payg mobile phone & broadband might be a good idea.


----------



## pudds (6 Feb 2013)

Not a thousand miles of the 70 mark myself but generally speaking without getting too technical.

If money is tight I think your doing the right think, Mobile phone & Mobile broadband.

I'm a lite user too:

I have mobile phone with Tesco who use the 02 network, and every time you top up by €10 or €20 you get same value as bonus free credit.

Mobile Broadband is with meteor, and costs me €20 a month top up for 7.5gb data limit.  In fact 2GB would do me per month, but they don't have a monthly plan for that low usage.

I'm happy enough though and can't find much better without going BILL PAY and i don't want that.

The signal is the most important thing first, but you can usually get a free 7 day trial with Meteor/3/Vodaphone and see who has the best signal in your area.

Can u give rough idea of your general location.


----------



## Derry (8 Feb 2013)

Thanks for that advice Pudds. Believe it or not our Eircom landline & broadband are out of order again the third time in 3 weeks!!! So I have got a loan of an eMobile broadband dongle from my son. He installed it for me on the computer.  I will try this for a week or so & see how it goes.

But if you have any further comments please do .


----------



## Derry (24 Feb 2013)

Just to update.. The eMobile broadband dongle only gave a 2G Connection & was not great. it took a long time to upload a page. So then we decided to try my grandaughters 3 mobile broadband dongle . What a difference we had a 3G fast connection straight away & it is very good indeed. Needless to say I think we will get a 3 mobile dongle of our own as our grandaughter wants her one back!!LOL. We will get a pay as you go one like hers. There is a 3 shop near her place of work so she can get it for us as she told us their call centre is in India & to call them is an experience I believe. But thanks to everyone for their advice. God bless you all.


----------



## moonman (25 Feb 2013)

derry, can i have a bit of advice from you , i am in a similar position to yourself and i want to know how does one change the payment of the telephone allowance  to your new supplier. at the moment the allowance is taken off the bill at source.


----------

